# #14 OM Guitar completed



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

I have been working on this guitar now for the past couple of months...Finally handed it over to the guy who ordered it yesterday....This is a beautiful sounding guitar. Rosewood back and sides, Englemann top, five piece neck (Mahogany,rosewood and maple) Ebony fingerboard,bridge and headstock plates...French polished finish....Inlays are White MOP,pink MOP and abalone....Done in the republic of Newfoundland flag


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Super nice work there


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice work! Is it Drover guitars?

I don't know what you call it, but I love that mandolin style extension of the fingerboard over the soundhole. The block inlays are also sweet and unusual for an acoustic

Do you post on the Acoustic Guitar forum (http://www.acousticguitarforum.com/forums/index.php)? If not, you should - always lots of interest in gorgeous handmade acoustics over there.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks ....I have changed the name from Labrador guitars to Drover guitars since I have moved from Labrador to the Island part of the Province ...
The curve on the fingerboard extension is a little something that I wanted to add to the guitars to give it that reconizable difference...People seem to like it....Thanks for the link to acoustic guitar...I'll check them out


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Wonderful work Larry!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice looking work! Have you taken sound samples of any of your instruments?


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

The fellow who bought this guitar will be in the doing some recording soon...He promised me some sound clips...I will put them here when I get them.....


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Do you have a website? I tried searching for Labrador guitars, and Drover Guitars, but didn't find anything.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hi Bagpipe....No website yet...I get enough orders to keep me busy..Its just an hobby for me ...I just build three to four a year and I am happy with that....Take care ,Larry


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

very nice larry that's a fine piece of wood great job


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Are those real plastic flowers? What guitar ?


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Yup...Real plastic...LOL


----------

